# My new Tank!



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Finally got all my stuff for my new tank! Plants arrived today, so I went ahead and got them planted. I got Amazon Swords, Ruffle Swords, Red Flame Swords, Narrow leaf chain Swords, Fanwart, and Wisteria. I'm going to let things establish before I do anything else...


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks good congrads. The small plants in the middle which are those? Looking for some small plants myself for my 40g breeder tank. Thanks, Joe


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice start. I 2nd the question about the ones in the middle


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

If you mean the ones in the front center, those are the Narrow Leaf Chain Swords. The shorter ones in the back are Fanwort and Wisteria


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup the ones in the center, the Narrow Leaf they are nice. Where did you pick those up?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is looking great!The layout looks very natural.


----------

